# Charity for sweet seniors?



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

Although I have quite a big mousery with many animals, there are still some old mice in my stud which stay for the rest of their life until they die by natural caducity.

Fat Freddy is one of them. He had his 2nd birthday in November. I fell in love when he was a young buck of 135g bodyweight. Although his kids were nothing great and he does not breed any more, he is such a sweet and tame personality and lives together with two old fat ladies until his time has come.









What about you, do you keep some unproductive mice just for charity, or do you cull all, when they have no „breeding quality" anymore?

Best regards, Roland
Chilloutarea Mousery - Tricolor , Splashed , Merle , Recessive Red


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

AW! I love how cute that mousie is!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

My mousey seniors get spoiled and fussed over by me. they get extra cuddle time, warmer spots on high shelves, and extra treats as much as would good for them. When I find a really old mousie who is fading fast (low body temp, stiffness, caked eyes) I take them out and wash out the crud out of their eyes, offer them a water bottle spout to drink from, and wash their face, head and neck. Then I sit with treats and them both in my hands, snuggled warm against my chest so they can hear my heart beating. Many a time a mousie has passed like that, knowing the warmth and caring up until their very last breath. I swear that certain mousies seem to be holding on until I could be with them their final moments. That's probably anthropomorphizing extremely, and it's just coincidence, but that's the way I feel.

Of course, that isn't possible all the time; if a mousie is suffering at all, they are quickly pts, after the face wash and a drink of water, an offer of a favorite treat. Keeping a sick animal that is also ancient around is cruel, so I take care of them and it's a sweet mercy to see how their face, ears, and posture relax as the anesthetic kicks in and they are no longer in pain in those final seconds before the lights go out.

Roland, you old softie, I'm glad to know there's someone else in the mousing sphere that values the old and the decrepit. Bless your heart!

Have a great holiday season!


----------



## SiamMeece (Sep 21, 2010)

I only cull young mice and keep the ones I bred from. For sentimental reasons as well as functional reasons: I want to see how the breeders age, if they don't develop anything nasty and to see how old they get.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I keep most of my stud bucks into old age and the female fawn fatties that have grown to huge to breed from as companions for bucks who are not being used.


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

My ex-breeders are reitred as pets, and I either keep or rehome them.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

SiamMeece said:


> I only cull young mice and keep the ones I bred from. For sentimental reasons as well as functional reasons: I want to see how the breeders age, if they don't develop anything nasty and to see how old they get.


Yeah, that's another good reason! And I've bred several bucks for the first time after they got to 2 1/2 years just to preserve those good longevity genes.


----------



## SevenlevelsofDante (Nov 13, 2010)

*moustress*

That sounds like my Dante right now. :-( He's cuddling with me as I type, having some toast and just sleeping. I'd never be able to cull him, I love him far too much. I'm actually hoping he goes soon so that I don't have to worry and watch him slow anymore. He's breaking my heart.


----------

